# Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*​
*Was bedeuten Verbandsgeschäftsführer für Angler?*

Geschäftsführer in einem Verband sind zuerst mal eigentlich nur Angestellte eines Vereines/Verbandes (teilweise sogar noch ehrenamtlich).

Sie haben - je nach Satzung/Geschäftsordnung - die Vorgaben der Mitglieder, meist über das Ehrenamts-Präsidium gesteuert, umzusetzen in praktische Arbeit.

Dass ich diese Ehrenamtsstrukturen nicht für optimal halte, wenn man es mit professionellen Gegnern zu tun hat, ist bekannt.

Dass manche Geschäftsführer nach dem alten (abgewandelten) Franz- Josef Strauß - Motto arbeiten "mir doch egal, wer unter mir Präsident ist", ist leider auch so.

Was nicht per se schlimm wäre, wären die Geschäftsführer Angler, würden Angler verstehen oder wenigstens konkret und zielorientiert für Angler arbeiten.

Es gibt aber durchaus in der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei "GF" (Geschäftsführer), die  verwechseln leider das persönliche "Wohlergehen", das ihres Verbandes und des eigenen Personals mit dem "Wohlergehen" der bei ihnen organisierten, sie bezahlenden Sport- und Angelfischer.

*Protokoll*
Wenn dann Tagungen solcher Leute stattfinden, kann ein Protokoll immer sehr erhellend sein.

Nicht umsonst wird es seltenst öffentlich gemacht - man könnte zu sehr hinter die Kulissen blicken und sich Gedanken machen.

Aber es gibt ja nicht nur Angelverhinderer in den Landes- und Spezialverbänden des Rest-DAFV.

Einige wollen auch durchaus auch für Angler arbeiten und sorgen dafür, dass solche Protokolle nicht nur intern bleiben.

Über mein Netzwerk bekomme ich so immer recht schnell Berichte und Protokolle solcher Veranstaltungen wie der Geschäftsführertagung des DAFV am 13. 03. 2017.

Wenn da u. a. im Protokoll angemerkt wird, dass sich der DAFV doch "durchaus den Umweltschutzthemen widmen solle, da anglerische Themen eher etwas für die Landesverbände wären" kräuseln sich bei mir nicht nur Nackenhaare, sondern auch die Zehennägel rollen sich auf.

*Teilnehmer*
Dass von über 30 Mitgliedsverbänden im Rest-DAFV neben 3 DAFVlern (inkl. dem erst ab 1. April anfangenden neuen Öffentlichkeitsarbeithauptamtler Olaf Lindner) nur von 8 oder 9  Landesverbänden Personen anwesend waren (teilweise nicht mal Geschäftsführer, sondern sonstige Funktionäre der Landesverbände), dazu Präsident und Schatzmeister eines Bezirksverbandes und ein Vereinsvorsitzender aus Hamburg, zeigt auch schon viel und sagt viel aus.

Aus manchen Landesverbänden kamen dann aber gleich doppelte Besetzungen - die haben scheinbar zu viel Kohle!
Wie z. B. aus Schleswig Holstein, dem Saarland (da aber nicht nur GF, sondern Präsi und Vize); oder auch vom Bezirks-Sportfischerverband Koblenz (auch da nicht GF, sondern Präsi und Schatzmeister).

Warum auch ein Vereinsvorsitzender aus Hamburg eingeladen wurde vom DAFV, obwohl der im Hamburger Verband keine Funktion hat, hängt vielleicht mit der beschlossene Kündigung des Hamburger Verbandes beim DAFV zusammen - ob und in wie weit der Hamburger Verband da informiert war, liegt da noch im Dunkeln.....

Vielleicht will der DAFV da weitermachen wie in Rheinland Pfalz und nun neben Bezirksverbänden zukünftig auch Vereine aufnehmen und so schon den Weg ebnen?
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325410

*Fragen statt spekulieren*
Nun könnte und darf ich natürlich auch presserechtlich einzelne Punkte aus dem Protokoll herausgreifen, öffentlich machen und analysieren und kommentieren.

Besser wäre es aber in meinen Augen, wenn man dem geneigten Leser das gesamte Protokoll  vorlegen könnte.

Zumindest in der uns weitergeleiteten Version wurden ja nicht einmal alle Landes- und Spezialverbände des Rest-DAFV mit dem Protokoll versorgt (es ei denn, es gab weitere Versionen davon), sondern augenscheinlich nur die, welche zur Sitzung zugesagt hatten.

Da aber in unseren Augen nicht nur selbstverständlich alle Mitgliedsverbände des Rest-DAFV Anspruch darauf haben, sondern auch die in den Vereinen der Mitgliedsverbände organisierten Zahler der ganzen Geschichte durchaus ein Recht haben zu sehen, wie "ihre" Geschäftsführer (oder der anwesende Geschäftsführerersatz (Präsis, Schatzmeister etc.), den manche Verbände schickten) so ticken und was die alles so von sich geben, haben wir den DAFV angeschrieben und dadrum gebeten, das uns vorliegende Protokoll öffentlich machen zu dürfen.

Das ist unser Nachfragemail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> 
> bezugnehmend auf das uns vorliegende Protokoll zur Geschäftsführertagung des DAFV am 13.03. 2017 möchte ich den DAFV bitten, das Dokument nicht nur im Rahmen sowieso erlaubter Pressearbeit mit Zitaten daraus verwenden zu dürfen, sondern das gesamte Dokument im uns vorliegenden Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...




Sobald wir eine Antwort erhalten, werden wir dementsprechend das Protokoll veröffentlichen oder, falls das nicht erlaubt wird, uns eben mit einzelnen Punkten daraus beschäftigen.


Eines kann man aber jetzt schon sagen aus dem Protokoll, denn das wurde "bekanntgegeben":
Den Fisch des Jahres 2018:
Der Stichling ("es kam keine Kritik"):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326488


Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 06.04. 2017*

Heute kam die offizielle Antwort vom Geschäftsführer des DAFV, Seggelke, bezüglich meiner Anfrage.

Keine Freigabe zur wörtlichen Veröffentlichung für das Protokoll.

Nun muss ichs halt presserechtlich sauber zum berichten drüber zurechtstoppeln.

Der ebenfalls zum Thema angemailte neue MÖa des DAFV, Olaf Lindner, hat sich nicht gemeldet.

Musser ja auch nicht, wenn sein GF das macht.....

Aber nach meinen Infos ist ausser seiner Vorstellung auf der Seite des DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rbeiter-fuer-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-beim-dafv, siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4651803#post4651803) irgendwie auch noch nicht viel passiert.

Hab ja nun viele Kontakte in viele Landesverbände, auch solchen, die immer noch im Rest-DAFV sind..

Bei denen hat sich der neue MÖa noch nicht vorgestellt und um gute Zusammenarbeit geworben bzw. die seinerseits angeboten.

Weder bei den Präsidien noch bei den Geschäftsstellen der von mir abgefragten LV...

Man kann also bezüglich Offenheit und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV auch mit dem neuen GF Seggelke und dem ganz neuen MÖa Lindner bis jetzt wie früher auch konstatieren:
Alles totschweigen, bloss nix rausgeben, bloss nix öffentlich diskutieren, nicht mal vorstellen ....

Alles wie vorher auch:
Mauern, mauern, mauern, mauern...............................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*

Erste DAFV-Landesverbände, die das Protokoll NICHT erhalten haben vom DAFV (hatte den Link zu hier natürlich an die LV zur Info geschickt), haben sich schon bei mir gemeldet.

Zumindest bei einigen unmutet es nun richtig........


----------



## prinz1 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*

Hallo Thomas

das sind doch dann hoffentlich nicht die Landesverbände, die keinen hin geschickt haben ??
Erst nicht hingehen dann noch meckern??
Aber egal, die Anwesenheitsliste sagt doch schon alles.
Ein unwichtiges, unnützes "Anhängsel" der Anglerschaft.
Geht eh keiner mehr hin!
Hoffentlich geht`s bald dem Ende dieses "Spaßvereins" zu.

der prinz




_


----------



## Wander-HH (3. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Warum auch ein Vereinsvorsitzender aus Hamburg eingeladen wurde vom DAFV, obwohl der im Hamburger Verband keine Funktion hat, hängt vielleicht mit der beschlossene Kündigung des Hamburger Verbandes beim DAFV zusammen - ob und in wie weit der Hamburger Verband da informiert war, liegt da noch im Dunkeln.....
> ...


Moin Thomas,

laut meine Infos war der hamburger Landesverband darüber absolut nicht informiert und ist zurecht, stinksauer.

Persönlich halte ich die Vorgehensweise für ein "DDR reloaded 2.0" und für ein absolut verbands- und dachverbandsschädigendes Verhalten. Es erinnert einem an IM's die "ein"geladen wurden oder freiwillig antanzen um untertänigst möglichst peinlich genau  zu berichten.

Darüber hinaus hat der DAFV eine Vorbildfunktion und trotzdem wurden hier einfachste Spielregeln regelrecht missachtet und mit Füßen getreten. Hand aufhalten aber nicht informieren? Dafür fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis und löst nur ein Kopfschüttel bei mir aus.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*



prinz1 schrieb:


> das sind doch dann hoffentlich nicht die Landesverbände, die keinen hin geschickt haben ??
> Erst nicht hingehen dann noch meckern??


Die GF-Treffen werden offiziell ja als innovative Entwicklung verkauft.
Ich gehe darum mal davon aus, dass alle Mitgliedsverbände dazu eine Einladung bekommen - oder etwa nicht?
Und es ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit im normalen Geschäftsgebaren, dass alle für eine solche Runde Vorgesehenen, auch Nichtanwesende, ein Protokoll bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*

Bis jetzt haben weder Geschäftsführer Seggelke noch MÖa Lindner geantwortet, in 2 Tagen läuft Frist ab - Wetten nehme ich gerne an :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit er gleich was zu tun bekommt, hab ich die Anfrage, die ich auch an den GF Seggelke geschickt habe, auch gleich an den MÖa Lindner geschickt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326515
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*

*Aktualisierung 06.04. 2017*

Heute kam die offizielle Antwort vom Geschäftsführer des DAFV, Seggelke, bezüglich meiner Anfrage.

Keine Freigabe zur wörtlichen Veröffentlichung für das Protokoll.

Nun muss ichs halt presserechtlich sauber zum berichten drüber zurechtstoppeln.

Der ebenfalls zum Thema angemailte neue MÖa des DAFV, Olaf Lindner, hat sich nicht gemeldet.

Musser ja auch nicht, wenn sein GF das macht.....

Aber nach meinen Infos ist ausser seiner Vorstellung auf der Seite des DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rbeiter-fuer-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-beim-dafv, siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4651803#post4651803) irgendwie auch noch nicht viel passiert.

Hab ja nun viele Kontakte in viele Landesverbände, auch solchen, die immer noch im Rest-DAFV sind..

Bei denen hat sich der neue MÖa noch nicht vorgestellt und um gute Zusammenarbeit geworben bzw. die seinerseits angeboten.

Weder bei den Präsidien noch bei den Geschäftsstellen der von mir abgefragten LV...

Man kann also bezüglich Offenheit und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV auch mit dem neuen GF Seggelke und dem ganz neuen MÖa Lindner bis jetzt wie früher auch konstatieren:
Alles totschweigen, bloss nix rausgeben, bloss nix öffentlich diskutieren, nicht mal vorstellen ....

Alles wie vorher auch:
Mauern, mauern, mauern, mauern...............................................


----------



## Ørret (6. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*

Und morgen willst du uns damit das Wochenende versauen fürchte ich:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Geschäftsführertagung DAFV 13.03. 2017 - mehr Fragen als Antworten*

Wird noch dauern vermutlich, weil viel zu tun.

Und ich muss das ja juristisch einwandfrei hinbasteln ;-)

Also eher später....


----------

